# 11-29 Sharking in PCB



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nathan & I headed out to the short pier @ St. Andrew's State Park last night around 9:00 w/ my yak & some fresh red grouper heads from the marina to do some sharking. It was pretty chilly, so I told Nathan that I'd get him coffee if he ran my bait for me. Needless to say I didn't have to get in the water. Haha. Both baits were out by 9:45. Nathan had his deployed over 400 yards & mine was out between 325 & 350. The waiting game began (& never ended until we left). Luckily I brought a smaller setup that I had rigged up with a castable shark rig as well. Some dude that was trying to net mullet over the side of the pier gave me a couple 9'' whiting that he caught. I threw one out live & around 12:30 my 7k was screaming. Let it run for 15 seconds or so & then engaged the reel. After a great battle, I had my new personal record bull red up to the side of the pier. No dropnet, so I had to walk it all the way back to the beach. She measured 41.75'' & close to 35 pounds. FAT fish! I was pretty stoked at that point & no longer cold, so we decided to stay a bit longer. I threw out the other whiting that dude gave us on the 7k & had a few screaming runs by a small shark, but I never had a good chance to hook up. Packed up around 1:15 or so & headed home. 

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

That's a nice red. Makes the trip worthwhile for sure


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Guynamedtom said:


> That's a nice red. Makes the trip worthwhile for sure


Thanks man, it sure did!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nicely done Sawyer! That's a grand daddy right there :thumbup:
I was busy getting cut off by a few decent ones on light tackle at Sikes around 4am. They're on fire everywhere right now. Maybe he'll go back and make some young ones for my skillet. That one's a monster :yes:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Healthy Redfish and smiles too!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

you make that red look HUGE! they sure are fun from the surf though.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Nicely done Sawyer! That's a grand daddy right there :thumbup:
> I was busy getting cut off by a few decent ones on light tackle at Sikes around 4am. They're on fire everywhere right now. Maybe he'll go back and make some young ones for my skillet. That one's a monster :yes:


Thanks Smarty, he sure was fun.  they're getting thick out at Sykes again?! I gotta get out there this week!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> you make that red look HUGE! they sure are fun from the surf though.


Haha, that second picture is my favorite. He does look huge! & hell yeah they are.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats on the new record bruv! Lets hope I'll break a couple of my own come March/April when I get the chance!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

CrazedFisher said:


> Congrats on the new record bruv! Lets hope I'll break a couple of my own come March/April when I get the chance!


Bring extra line, knowing your luck you are getting spooled


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Bring extra line, knowing your luck you are getting spooled


Knowing me I'd get a menhaden caught on my line and a shark would go for it.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

CrazedFisher said:


> Knowing me I'd get a menhaden caught on my line and a shark would go for it.


Yup, & THEN you'd get spooled.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Yup, & THEN you'd get spooled.


If I was lucky it'd just bite through the line. But I'm not lucky, it'd take the rod over the edge. Lets be honest now.


----------

